# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  كيف اتزوجتي(2)

## عتوقة هيلتون

هلا خواتي... 

الموضوع هذا كان منطرح واستوى قديم وحبيت افتحله صفحه جديده 

ياليت كل وحده متزوجه او مالجه تسولف علينا كيف تمت الخطبه .... هل هو زواج مدبر من الاهل .. او عن حب... ( كان ودي اسوي استبيان بس ما عرفت كيف!!) ... وشو رايج بالطريقه اللي تزوجتي فيها... يعني لو كان زواج اهل بتفضلين لو كنتي متزوجه عن حب .. والعكس طبعا؟!! وهل انتي سعيده او لا!!:1 (57): :1 (24):

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## الدرةالمصونة

موضوع مشوق ..انا اول وحده برد عليج ريلي صديق اخويه وكان طالبني من اخويه واتفق هو واخوي بان يشوفني النظرة الشرعية بدون علم الاهل او حتى علمي وفعلا دك باب البيت واخويه كان موصي اني افتح الباب قبل ما يطلع من البيت وفعلا رحت حتى افتح باب البيت واشوف منو الي في الباب وشافني وانصدم طبعا خخخخخ(مغرورة ) طبعا بعد هالنظرة بخمس سنوات يلى وافق الوالد (الله يرحمها )على زواجنا وطول هالفترة هو بيطرش ناس حتى يقنعون الوالد وبعدها صار النصيب :16:

----------


## ازميرندا

انا الحمدلله متزوجة عن حب ... هو مترجم فالسفارة ومرة سرت ويا ربيعتي لانها تتدرب هناك وهو يحب السمر و جي وحبينا بعض و اتزوجنا ...انا احمد ربعي اني ما اتزوجت زواج تقليدي لاني احسه كله تمثيل وقت الملجة وبعدالملجة روتين

----------


## قارورة العسل

الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم :12:

----------


## فرحة عمر

موضوع. شيق 

حمستوني ... :Smile:

----------


## زوجة الملازم

زواج تقليدي ولله الحمد

الله يحفظه ويخليه لنا يارب

----------


## azae

بالنسبة لي زواج تقليدي بححححححت ، لدرجة إني ما عرفت إسمه إلين وصلتنا بطايق الدعوة ههههههههه (هذا اللي يسمونه المضحك المبكي) 

ما كنت راضية عن هالأسلوب ويتني حالة نفسية ـ خصوصاً إن أهلي متشددين بطريقة غير مقبولة ، ما حسيت بمتعة و فرحة بهذيج الفترة كثر ما كنت متضايقة وخايفة ، بس الحمدلله ارتحت لزوجي بعد الزواج و علاقتنا زينة

ما أقول كان خاطري أتزوج عن علاقة حب ، بس عالأقل لو كان فيه تعارف بسيط وارتياح من قبل الزواج يهيئ الإنسان لمرحلة يديدة .. لأنه بعد الزواج اكتشفت إنه حتى زوجي عانى قبل الزواج و كان خايف ومتضايق من هالتشدد

الله يصلحنا لأزواجنا ويصلحهم لنا و يرزق بنات المسلمين الأزواج الصالحين يارب ..

----------


## munamoor

*ولد عمي و ربيع اخوي 
كنت احبه بدون لا يدري و كان يحبني بدون 
ما ادري 
و بعد سنة من المحاولات وافق أبوي الله يرحمه برحمته 
لانه كان خائف علي وايد 
و خاصة ان لي ظروفي الخاصة الي خلت الوالد ما يوافق على 
وايدين من الي يوني و خطبوني*

----------


## مشاعر مبعثره

الحمدلله زواجي زواج تقليدي شافني وشفته فقط لا غير 

وصار الزواج بس الحمدلله مرتاحه 

تحياتي

----------


## غلاي عفراء

يله اااااااااااااب

----------


## إم طائل

أنا خذت ريلي عن طريق الحب 
يمكن. خدته عشان افتك من بيتنا 
ﻻاني كنت البنت الوحيده واهلي وايد مشددين 
بس ريلي وايد تمسك فيه. واتزوجنا مع انه اهلي واهله رافضين 
بس وافقو بعد اصراره وتمسكه فيني 
والحمد لله وايد مرتاحه وياه 
والله يبعد كل. شر عنا

----------


## الدرةالمصونة

الله يعينج يا اخت azae على هالزواج هذا والله هاي التقاليد حتى الشرع ما يرضاها شلون الوحده بتتزوج واحد ما شايفته ولا حتى تعرف اسمه يمكن ما تعجبه او ما يعجبه هني المصيبة ..انا ريلي صج انه صديق اخويه لكن اعرف اسمه واصله وفصله وشايفته كمن مرة ..سبحان الله ..الله يوفق الجميع :30:

----------


## هزووفه

زوجي زواج تقليدي بحت 

ابو ريلي وابوي عيال عم 

مع اني يوم صغيرة كنت دووم انيي بيتهم لانهم في منطقة ثانية 

بس في عمري في حياتي ما شفته ولا حتى سمعت اسمه 

وانصدمت يوم خطبني .. قلت في خاطري من وين طلع هالولد 

ما احيد عندهم هالاسم خخخخخخخ

وصار النصيب الحمدلله

----------


## ليتك تفهمني

وانا بعد زوااااج تقليدي واهلي كانوا يبون نملج ونعرس في نفس الاسبوع اتخيلو 

بس عقب اصرار مني ومن عمتي وخواته سوولي حفله ملجه حتى اشوفه والصراحه كنت ارمسه بالدس بس اميه تدري

لانه خلاص مالجين وابغي اتعرف عليه..... الصراحه جنه مسوين شيء غلط خخخخ وايد كنا نخاف خاصه لو بيطرش لي هديه مايسوى علينا

----------


## سـكـر

من تجربتي بعد الزواج انا اقول ما يتعلق الموضوع بالزواج التقليدي ولا الزواج عن حب 
لان زواجات نجحت بالتقليدي ومنها لا 
وزواجات عن حب منها نجح ومنها انتهى بالطلاق 

الموضوع يتعلق بشخصية الريال وكيف الحرمة تحتوي زوجها 

أخلاق الريال اهم شي في الزواج لانها هي اساس تعامله مع زوجته 
والعشرة ما اتي الا بعد الزواج سواء كان عن تقليدي وعن حب لان اذا حبيتيه اكيد ما بتعشارينه مثل معاشرة الازواج 
الحياة الزوجية من واجباتها ومسؤوليتها ما تقدر اي بنت تتخيلها الا اذا عاشتها وهي الي تخلق جو السعادة والعشرة 

والله يسعدنا جميعا يا رب ويسخر ازواجنا ويجعلنا قرة اعينهم 
ويرزق كل بنت الزوج الي يصونها ويحطها في عيونه يا رب

----------


## عليا القمر23

ناايس 

الله يوفقكم ويرزقنا ان شاءالله ^^

----------


## الــغــيره

* انا تزوجت عن حب 
والحمد لله مرتااااحه وااااااااااااايد 
وعلاقتنا لله الحمد افضل مايكون*

----------


## Miss.Feminine

كان حبيب الطفولني و كنت حلم طفولته 
كان الشهر اللي خطبني فيه قبلها 4ما شاء الله ياييني كل خميس واحد 
هو كان خامس واحد هههههههههههه 
بس والله ابدا ما توقعت ولا كنت حاطتنه في بالي لانه ما كان في اي شي يخليني اترياه سبحان الله وما كنت ابا اعلق نفسي فيه 
احيد اول يوم ملجنا فيه اتصل سمعني مقطع اغنيه حسين الجسمي 
( تعال يا أول غلا من الصغر لين الكبر , تعال يا حلم الطفوله قولها مشتاق لي ) 

الله يحفظة و يخليه لي

----------


## ~* قلب غاليها

> من تجربتي بعد الزواج انا اقول ما يتعلق الموضوع بالزواج التقليدي ولا الزواج عن حب 
> لان زواجات نجحت بالتقليدي ومنها لا 
> وزواجات عن حب منها نجح ومنها انتهى بالطلاق 
> 
> الموضوع يتعلق بشخصية الريال وكيف الحرمة تحتوي زوجها 
> 
> أخلاق الريال اهم شي في الزواج لانها هي اساس تعامله مع زوجته 
> والعشرة ما اتي الا بعد الزواج سواء كان عن تقليدي وعن حب لان اذا حبيتيه اكيد ما بتعشارينه مثل معاشرة الازواج 
> الحياة الزوجية من واجباتها ومسؤوليتها ما تقدر اي بنت تتخيلها الا اذا عاشتها وهي الي تخلق جو السعادة والعشرة 
> ...


كلام سليم 100 % 

وعن نفسي 

زواج تقليدي

----------


## أم الخليفي

أمه وخواته شافوني ..وخطبوني ..


وأنا عمري ما شفته في حياتي ...


بس كلمة للي يقولون زواج حب وغرام ..


أحب أقولهم ..إن متعة الحب تأتي بعد الزواج ..

----------


## غلاي عفراء

اب اب..

----------


## Le UAE

موضوع حلووو

----------


## Le UAE

موضوع حلوو

----------


## besmart

Nice love

----------


## عيون حبيبها

هو يقربلي يحبني وانا احبه بس هو مايعرف اني احبه وانا مااعرف انه يحبني

هو يقول اني خقاقه وانا اقول انه خقاق ههههه فديت روحه والحمدالله

خظبني وانصدمت وفرحت واستانست ووافقت واستوت مشاكل

وفقدنا الامل انه نتزوج بس الحمدالله اتزوجنا الله يخلينا لبعض
والحمدالله واااايد مرتاحين 

والزواج حظ اذا كان تقليدي ولا عن حب 

سبحان الله االنصيب مكتوب محد يقدر يغيره

----------


## فنون الحب

اب اب

لايوقف ^^

----------


## انثى بس غير

الله يرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح الي تتمناه

----------


## بنت نت

تقليدي  :Frown:  ولله الحمد 

مع اني عشت انسج خيال قصص الحب في راسي هههههه

----------


## نونه دلوعه

للرفع

----------


## بنت العدوي

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## غلاي عفراء

ااااااااااااااب..

----------


## قارورة العسل

الله المستعااااااان

----------


## UAEGIRL08

ملجتي الاولى : 

طرشته وحده من الاهل .... وبعدين انصدمت وخلعتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 


وملجتي الثانية : واحد من الاهل .. والحمدلله بعيد عن عيون الحساد مرتاحتله

----------


## ام سلوم s

هههه حبييت الموضوع..

زواإاإاج عن حب و لله الحمد بعد خمس سنوات طبعا كنت صغيره هع و بعدني ادرس
و من خلصت الثنويه مرو 5سنوات بس كان من الااهل و هو يا و خطبني و انا كنت بعدني
و عاد حبنا انبنى مع هالصبر و الحمدلله ماصار الا بالحلاال ربي يحفظلي ريلي بو عيالي و يبعده عن الحرام

----------


## شوشانيs

بالنسبالي أنا أهو ولد خالي ما كنت أسير بيت يدي وايد فما كنت أجوفه الا بالمناسبات وما كنا أنجوف بعض وهيك لين كبرت وصرت بالثانويه وخلصت الثانويه وقمت اسير بيت يدي بعد أنشاغلي بالدراسه وقمت اجوفه وايد وهو كلم خالتي قالي كلميها أدا أتقدمت بتوافق وكملت أسبوع بعد تفكير وبشرته وبعدين تقدم لي وهيك وقالي أنه كان ايجوفني وأني كبرت ووينه عني من قبل وحس بشعور تجاهي وهيك وأخر شي تقدم وللحين مالجه  :Smile:

----------


## بنت خورفكان 3

زواج عن حب والسنوات تمر

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

من كنت بصف ثاني ثانوي ياتقدملي ومخباه خالي بس ذكي يبغي يضمن الموافقة وانا رفضت من دون تفكير ومن غير ما اشوفه ومصخها ورد مرة ثانية وثالثة ويوم امتحانات الثانوية رد مرة ثانية والوالد رد عليه بيحاول يفنعني وانارافضة كملت دراستى بعد الثانوية دبلوم وياني واحد جامعي و ومن عايلة معروفة بس كان واايد واثقة من نفسة ومغروور بدرجة كبيرة وانا كنت مليون بالمية بوافق عليه بس نصحوني اصلي الاستخارة وصليت والله ماارتحت واحلامي كلها ماتبشر بالخير والحبيب الاولي رد وتقدمملي بعد مره هو ربيع ريل اختي امي جالت استخيري وجربي استخرت بس والله ارتحت واايد وملجنا وتمييت سنة مالجة وكان يسمعني دايما اغنية راشد الماجد من يقول اني لغيرك ...وبعدين عرسنا وصار النصيب وبعد الزواج بفترة قام يسمع اغنية روح وانساني خلااص .............................................

----------


## ليندااااا

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## حيل اغليك

زوج تقليدي
هو يقرب لي بس ما عمري قد شفته امدحوه لي..ما يهمني الشكل كثر الاخلاق
الحمدالله اخلاقه زينه..و ما شفته الا بعد الملكه  :18:  ..لا بعد اعترضو ما اشوفه بس 
لازم له حق و لي حق نشوف بعض..
 :29:

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

قصصكم ممتعه وتشوق كثيركثير ومافي احسن من صلاة الاستخاره

----------


## احلامي 2009

الله يرزقني قريب واقول قصتنا

----------


## R3sha

لي رجعه يوم اعرس ههههههه

----------


## براجيل

انا زواج تقليدي والحمدلله مستانسة 
لاعن حب ولاغيره وهذا راي وارجوا احترامه والاختلاف لايفسد الود مع احترامي لباقي الخوات من تزوجت عن حب وغيره بالنهاية هذه ارزاق والتوفيق من الله 
وراي 
الحب لاياتي من نظرة ولا فجاة الحب ياتي بعد الزواج وبعد عشرة عمر 
مايحدث قبل الزواج قد يكون مجرد اعجاب انبهار او التقاء ذكر بانثى وتفاعل الهرمونات ووووالخ مثل المراهقة التي تبدا بالدخول لعالم النسوة وتنجذب للجنس الاخر وتفكيرها يكون عاطفي لا عقلاني لذلك هناك دائما توجيه للفتيات بمثل هذا السن بان شعورهن طبيعي لكن ليس هو المطلوب ولكن بعد نضجهن يدركن كيف كانت نظرتهن للطرف الاخر وللحب في ذلك الوقت ومابين الواقع والحب بعد الزواج 
واحيانا يكون مجرد رغبة في اكتشاف احساس جديد يشعر به احد الطرفين 
وفي الزواج التقليدي تكون هناك نظرة شرعية وسؤوال وبحث وتحري عن الخاطب والمخطوبة بمصداقية اكثر وعقلانية بعيدا عن العواطف التي قد تكون احيانا زائفة في علاقات الحب قبل الزواج ويكون فيها تمثيل وخداع وحجب حقائق وتسقط الاقنعة بعد فترة قصيرة او طويلة 
الحب ياتي بعد الزواج والتعامل والعشرة عندما يكون الزوجين تحت سقف واحد ويقفل عليهم باب البيت ويتعاملون مع بعض وشرع الله يحكمهم ويعيشون الحلوة والمرة بالحياة بعدها تنولد بذرة الحب وتنبت وتزهر 
وبالتوفيق للجميع وربي يسعد من تزوجت زواج تقليدي ومن تزوجت عن حب

----------


## مريم الشحي

سلامي عليج يا براجيل

----------


## غلاي عفراء

ااااااااااااب..

----------


## لا تسافر

اول مرة ملجت عن حب 8 سنين و اهلي و اهله كلهم رافضين و عقبها اطلقت 
من كثر ما تأذيت و رفضت الزواج نهائيا 
كرهني ف الرياييل و حتى اللي كانوا يخطبوني من نفس امارته ارفضهم من كثر ما كرهني ف كل حد
سبحان الله مع العشرة تكتشفين اشياء فظيعة غير عن الكلام اللي كنتي تسمعينه ف ايام الحب 


ومرة كنت سايرة عرس و شافوني هناك و خطبووني و بصراحة ما توفعت جي يكون نصيبي عن طريق عرس
بس اللي اذكره كنت كاشششخة و محلوة و ضعفانه و احيد يومين قبل العرس
ما كنت اكل شي بس عسب يكون الفستان حلوو علي و احيد اني رقصت بعد ههههههههه

والله الحب ايى مع العشرة مب بالتلفون والوعود الزائفة 
الحمد الله رب العالمين كل شي يكون لحكمة 
و ليلة عرسي فديتها امي كانت تصيح علي لان قلبي معلق ف مكان و تزوجت شخص ثاني 
بس عقب خبرتها قلت لها احلى يوم ف حياتي يوم تزوجته و اخترتيييه حقي 
و بست راسها بعد فديتها امي وايد تحاتيني و حتى معظمهم صاحوا علي 
ما ادري ليش جي مسوين فلم هندي ههههههه

----------


## Em Wesam

زواج تقليدي هو من الأقارب بس ما كنت أعرفه .. والحمد لله متل ما قالوا الأخوات أساس الزواج الاحترام والحب والتفاهم سواء قبل الزواج أو بعد .. المهم يكون موجود  :Smile: 

الله يسعد الجميع يا رب  :Smile:

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

الله يسعدكم يميع

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

زواج تقليدي والحمدلله مرتاحه  :Smile:

----------


## Miss ~ H

زواج تقليدي .، هو من الأهل امه كانت دوم تشوفني فاعراسنا بس انا ماكنت اعرفها وكانت تباني حق ولدها ويوم تقدمولي اول مره أبوي رفض لأني كنت توني داشه الثانويه وعقب ملج بس ماصار نصيب وانفصلو ، وفي فترة امتحانات نهاية السنه ردو يتقدمولي ، اول شي ماكنت بوافق بس عشان خاطر أبوي .. 
والحين معرسين ومرتاحين  :Smile:

----------


## رسايل غلا

ما فيني اخرط عليكم هههههههههههههه

يوم بعرس بخبركم ان شاء الله

----------


## m3andah

الله يسعدكم . اغلب القصص حلوة. . . 
وان شالله يوم بعرس بخبركم قصتي هع هع

----------


## red apple

آآآآآآآآآب

----------


## أم_علي_2015

زواج تقليدي.. هو يقربلنا من بعيد بس مووووووووووووول ما كنت متوقعة انه اهله يخطبوني له... الحمدلله

----------


## روح اخوها

زواج تقليدي طبعا
بس ما نقرب لبعض .. هو من جبيلة وانا من جبيلة ثانيه
كان في تعارف بسيط امبين اهالينا
كل شي صار فجأه وبسرعه
حتى فحياتي ما اتوقعت انه يكون في نسب بينا وبين اهله
فيوم النظرة الشرعيه كان عندي امتحان سبيكنق مال الايلتس
ونجحت ولله الحمد ،، ما ادري كيف نجحت والله سرت مواصلة
كنت متوترة وااايد انه اول مرة فحياتي يصير لي هالموقف
كنت دوم انخطب بس ما توصل للنظرة الشرعيه
يتسكر الموضوع قبل هالخطوة ع حظي ولله الحمد ^^
ملجناا وعقب الملجة ب ٣ اشهر عرسنا
والحمدلله كانت اخر سنة لي فالكلية خلصت امتحاناتي
وعقبها باسبوع وشي عرست
والحمدلله
مرتاحة والحين اتريا نونوتي اتشرف بالسلامة
دعواتكن لي الله يسهل لي ولادتي
ما بجى شي عنها .. ^^'
وعقبال العزابيات يارب .. نسمع سوالفهن
^^

----------


## Lady f

انا عن حب ^^ وتوني مالجه شهر 3 وعرسي ان شاءلله شهر 10 الكل معزوم ^.*

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

> انا عن حب ^^ وتوني مالجه شهر 3 وعرسي ان شاءلله شهر 10 الكل معزوم ^.*


الله يخليكم لبعض ويتمملكم ع خير

----------


## قمر العود

زواج تقليدي بس الحمدلله على كل شي

----------


## a7b seaad

زواج تقليدي ولله الحمد


والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## tawam_roo7e

انا كنت سايره العمره بعد الثنويه ..ولقيت وحده هناك تقولي انتي حلوة ادعي ربج بالزوج لصالح وانا قلت لها مابا اعرس الحين :26: 

قالت انتي شو خسرانه ادي ربج انا عمري 33 والحين عرست العام ييت العمره ودعيت ربي انه يرزقني بالزوج الصالح والله رزقني وسمعت رمستها ودعيت ربي ..


رديت البلاد انخطبت الحمدالله  :17: 

يوم سمعت باسمه على طول وافقت قلت الله مابيخذلني انا قلت ياربي ارزقني بالزوج الصالح واكيد هذا هو ..

هو ولد عمي واخوه قبل كان يباني لكن اخوه كان مسافر وصارت سالفه في خطبته هو وابوه وامه رشحوني له وهو وافق .. :31: 

والحمدالله من اول يوم الملجه شافني وكل شي كنت مرتبكه لكن الحمدالله بعد ماظهر وخلصت اللمجه ربع لاهله يبا رقميه  :8: 

وكل اسبوع في بيتنا هههههههههههههه ..الحمدالله والحين عندنا عيال ودوم نتذكر ايام الملجه الحلوة ..

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

اللهم اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## فيافي1988

:16:  مديمة المحبة امبينكم 

الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم يارب العالمين

----------


## m3andah

الله يهنيكم يا رب ..

----------


## داينه

انا تزوجت عن حب والحمدلله مرتاحه وهو ولد خالتي .....خالتي الثانيه مكلمته عني وانا في الاعداديه ودايماتيي وتقولي فلان يحبك ويبيك وانا اقول ماااابيه واضارب خخخخخخخ وتالي حبيته طول سنوات الثانويه بس حب بالنقل هههه يعني ماكنت اكلمه خالتي همزة الوصل بيني وبينه في اخر سنه خطبني وكنت اكلمه بالدس خخخخ بعلم خالتي وخالي وبث خلصت الاختبارات وعرست ع طووووووول مافيه صبر الريال ههههه

----------


## بنت الزهرة

زواج تقليدي و الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## شمعة عمري دبي

اخته شافتني بالعرس وخطبتني لاخوها وكانوا ميتين من الخوف ان يرفض او شي لان ذوقه وايد صعب وماكانت تعيبه اي بنيه...بس الحمدلله يوم شافني بنفس اللحظه قال اوكي بالاشاره حق اخته وانا منزلة راسي ^^ مب غرور بس يمكن كنت فتاة احلامه مثل مايقوولون خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
ودوم بأيام الملجه كان يقولي ماتوقعتج بالحفله جيه بتكونين بهالجمال خخخخ بس الحمدلله على كل حال الزواج يباله صبر وتعرفين كيف تصرفين مع الريال ومب شرط لازم بالحب عشان ينجح وايد اعرف ناس تزوجوا بالحب واتطلقوا اهم شي الثقه والتفاهم بين الزوجين ...والله يوفق كل زوجه مع زوجها

----------


## عيون حسن

زواج تقليدي هو يكون اخو زوجة اخوي ولله الحمد وااااااااايد موتاكم معاه

ربي وحفظه ويخليه لنا ولا يحرمنا منه

----------


## عيون حسن

مرتاحه *

----------


## بيضآء

انا غير عن الكل هو زواج تقليدي100% فترة الخطوبه 20 يوم (كارثه)
ماحد من اهله يعرفني الا اخته هي اختارتني وهو بعد يتشرط إذا ماعجبتني مااريدها 
ويوم شافني اتخبل خخخخخخخ والحين مرتاحه الحمدلله

----------


## ريـآنة العود

زوـآج تقليدي ولله الحمد مرتـآحه = )

----------


## دمعة انثى

يارب ترزقني واعيش احلى ايام عمري معاه
ودعواتكم لي

----------


## شاقني

> ما فيني اخرط عليكم هههههههههههههه
> 
> يوم بعرس بخبركم ان شاء الله





ههههههههههههه عيبتني
الله يرزق الكل بزوج صالح

----------


## فتاه صابره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
احم احم

بعد عناااء طويل هههه خخخ 
بداي
الله يسلمكم انا يعتبر زواج تقليدي بعد زوجة ولد عمتي شافتني كم مره ورشحتني حق اخوها وشفنا بعض شووفه شرعيه وكنت خااايفه واقول يمكن مايصير شي سبحان الله اول مااشفته مااشاااء الله عليه جمااال عسى ربي يحفظه اول بدايه قال ماشفتها عدل لاني مستحيه ومنزله راااسي وصاده صوووب وظاهر نص ويهي ومغطيه ع جزء ويهي الباااقي وشوي بصيح من الربكه والخوووف مستحيه فديتني بعدين هو طلع وقال لامه ماشفت البنت بصراحه خخخ قالت اخته نحن نعرفها ويلا بسك رجع مره ثانيه نعيد اللقطه ويلسووني مااقدرت اووقف شاافني وراحو يتفقو ع المهر قال لاخته شفتها مااشااء الله عليها تنااسبني وهيك بعد اسبووع سوينا الملجه ولله الحمد الاموور طيبه واحين مالجين من تاريخ 7--6 وعسى ربي يحفظنا لبعض صاير لزقه فديته لو مب الدوام 24 س بحصله مطيح عندي..ماااشااااء الله

وعقبال كل العزابيات يااااااااارب^^

----------


## ام افناان

ما ادري انا عن حب ولا شو اقولكن هو زميلي فالدوام واول يوم داومت فيه دخلت في اجتماع وقعد يقرض فيني بصوت عالي والاغلبيه كانوا رياييل واانا مستحيه لدرجه اني غصيت وتميت اكح كرهته هاك اليوم من خاطري وعقب شهرين نقولني اداوم في مكتب ويهي بويهه عاد صدق ابو الاحباط ياني تميت ماده البوز وما اتكلم لان مب عايبني اني اكون في هالمكان بس الله الشاهد في مواقف وايد كان يوقف لي موقف ريال ودوم اقول حق امي عنه اقولها لا تحاتيني حد واقفلي فالدوام لو حد تطاول علي ثره الريال حاط العين علي كان متزوج وما عمري حطيت في بالي ان يحمل لي شعور طلع اجازه شهرين وبعد ما رجع قالي انا طلقت انصدمت بس قلت سبحان الله وبعد فتره كان عندي كورس لمده اسبوع في منطقه ثانيه تخيلوا بالصدفه طلع يعرف ولد خالي لان دارس ويا اخوه وربع من يوم صغار خذ رقم اخويه من عنده وراح يخطبني وانا ما ادري عاد تعالوا دوروني اول ما عرفت احس ابو الاحراج غيرت مكتبي وحالتي لـ الله واتهرب عسب ما اشوفه طبعا بعدها عرفت ان كان يحبني من سنه وحاول يلمح لي بس انا ولا فالخاطر لدرجه انه يلاحظ حتى يوم اكون متضايقه ربي لا خلاني منه والله لا يغير علينا 

دعواتكم ان الله يسعدنا ويوفقنا

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> احم احم
> 
> بعد عناااء طويل هههه خخخ 
> بداي
> الله يسلمكم انا يعتبر زواج تقليدي بعد زوجة ولد عمتي شافتني كم مره ورشحتني حق اخوها وشفنا بعض شووفه شرعيه وكنت خااايفه واقول يمكن مايصير شي سبحان الله اول مااشفته مااشاااء الله عليه جمااال عسى ربي يحفظه اول بدايه قال ماشفتها عدل لاني مستحيه ومنزله راااسي وصاده صوووب وظاهر نص ويهي ومغطيه ع جزء ويهي الباااقي وشوي بصيح من الربكه والخوووف مستحيه فديتني بعدين هو طلع وقال لامه ماشفت البنت بصراحه خخخ قالت اخته نحن نعرفها ويلا بسك رجع مره ثانيه نعيد اللقطه ويلسووني مااقدرت اووقف شاافني وراحو يتفقو ع المهر قال لاخته شفتها مااشااء الله عليها تنااسبني وهيك بعد اسبووع سوينا الملجه ولله الحمد الاموور طيبه واحين مالجين من تاريخ 7--6 وعسى ربي يحفظنا لبعض صاير لزقه فديته لو مب الدوام 24 س بحصله مطيح عندي..ماااشااااء الله
> 
> وعقبال كل العزابيات يااااااااارب^^


ربي يتمملج على خير غلااي

----------


## بدر النساء

زواج تقليد او حب... برايي ان ما يخصها الطريقة...

الاهم شخصية الطرفين وكيف يكملووون بعض بالاتفاق والتفاهم..

عني انا قصة حب في الدوام ... والحمدلله حياتنا طبيعيه

الله ييسر عليكم ويوفق كل عزوبية بشخص يستاهلها ويناسبها ...

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

> زواج تقليد او حب... برايي ان ما يخصها الطريقة...
> 
> الاهم شخصية الطرفين وكيف يكملووون بعض بالاتفاق والتفاهم..
> 
> عني انا قصة حب في الدوام ... والحمدلله حياتنا طبيعيه
> 
> الله ييسر عليكم ويوفق كل عزوبية بشخص يستاهلها ويناسبها ...


اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## الميعاد

زواج اهل وتقليدي جدام الناس بس بيني وبينه زواج حب

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

> زواج اهل وتقليدي جدام الناس بس بيني وبينه زواج حب


الله يسعدج الميعاااد

----------


## طموح دبا

زواجي تقليدي وأمورنا ماشية والحمد الله على كل حال،،،،،

----------


## !baby_face!

زواج حب وأحلى قصة حب هههههه 

الحمد الله مرتاحين لبعض 

اهو ربيع اخوي الروح بالروح ^_^

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

الله يوفقكم يارب ^^

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم :12:

----------


## Al3'wya

وحده اعرفها كانت مره رايحه المول وشاله ولد اختها كان عمره 4 سنوات 
وهو ما يقعد كله يركض بعيد عنهم المهم شاف ربيع ابوه ولزق فيه 
مايبا يروح عنه والبنت تبا تروح البيت والريال تم يشوفها ويدقق فويها 
وهي انحرجت وانقهرت وتمت معصبه عليه بعدين يرت ولد اختها ورجعت البيت 
فيومها خبرت ربيعتها عن اللي صار قالتلها ربيعتها ان اخوها قالهم نفس السالفه 
ويقول لامه ان يبا يخطبها طبعا هي انحرجت وصارت تتحاشى انها تكلم البنت 
بعد فتره تقدم لها بس ابوها ماوافق لانه يباها لولد عمها و صارت ظروف 
وولد عمها خطب غيرها فهالفتره ربيعتها كانت حلقت وصل بينها وبين الريال 
وبعد 3 سنوات حب رجع خطبها ووافقو والحين عندهم ولد مسمينه ع اسم ولد اختها هه

----------


## mrs.abk

الله يوفقكم صبايا .. للي عن حب والتقليدي .. خلوا المحبة والاحترام والتفاهم والمسامحة تعمر بيوتكم .. وربي يرزقنا التوفيق ..

----------


## عشق طاهر

اممم 
قصه حب 
اللقى فمكان عام اكثر عن مره وبالصدفه 
ياه فضول يعرف انا بنت منو 

لحقني 

سال عني 

خطب 

انرفض لاني فالمدرسه 

خطب 
انرفض لان ماماتي كانت تعاني من ازمه نفسيه 
ورفضت بدون شور احد 

و خطب 
وعرسنا 

مع ان اشيا كثيره صارت 
بس هاي احتفظ فيها بيني وبين ريلي 
حتى اهله يبون يعرفون بس هذا الي اقوله

----------


## عقوصـﮧ ♥

هههههههههه كيووت في بنات قصصهم جنه الف ليلة و ليلة

جذبني عنوان الموضوع و قريته 
ع فكرة بعدني ملقووفة  :7:

----------


## ابرااااار

زواج حب طبعا بعد مرور اكثر من 6 سنوات بعد معاناه طويل خخخخخخخ
نعرف بعضنا من صغار كانوا جيرانا كل يوم بعد ما ارد من المدرسه اشوفها كنت احبه و يحبني بس ما كان فينا جرآه علشان انصارح بعض و عقب فجأه قالي احبج و انصدمت و ما عرفت شو اقوله 
وعقب تميت وياه كم سنين لين ما كشفني اخوي و صار مشاكل و عقب طرش امه علشان يخطبني بس ابوي ما وافق اكثر من 5 مرات وعقب اخوي اقنع لابوي و الحمد الله تزوجت و اخذت عن الحب 
و طبعا الحين بينه يوم فرح و يوم زعل يوم ابتسامه يوم ثاني بجي 
على كل الحال ذكرياتنا حلوه  والحمد الله

----------


## الوجود

قصه حب في ايطاليا وقت الدراسه والحمدالله علي كل حال

----------


## ف.كولكشن

كنت مالكه والي ملك علي كان عافانا الله مريض نفسي وجسدي وامه قالت لزوجك أحلى وأحسن وحده عشان محد يقول انك عاجز وخطين تحت هال كلمه وعقب كشفته وكشفت امه وألاعيبها وأطلقت وتميت كم سنه متعقده لين مايا ولد عمتي وخطبني ماكنت متوقعه صراحه بس احمد ربي انه عوظني فيه والله يخليه لي وزواج تقليدي طبعا ما شفته الا يوم دخل عليه ف الملجه

----------


## m.1990

بعدني

بي يوم واخبركن ان شاء الله



دعواتكن

----------


## Asooma

زواجي كان تقليدي

بس تعرفت عليه في فتره الملجه والحمدلله 

عن نفسي افضل الحب بعد الزواج 

ونجاح الحياه الزوجيه يعتمد ع الطرفين وطريقه تعاملهم

----------


## q8بقلب امارتى

هو واخته معاى بل جامعه. وكنا نفس دفعه و نفس مواد ?نه اجباري اول شيء

----------


## عتوقة هيلتون

> زواجي كان تقليدي
> 
> بس تعرفت عليه في فتره الملجه والحمدلله 
> 
> عن نفسي افضل الحب بعد الزواج 
> 
> ونجاح الحياه الزوجيه يعتمد ع الطرفين وطريقه تعاملهم


الله يوفقج وياحلاة الحب بعد الزواااج..

----------


## بنت العين 99

طبعا افضل الزواج عن طريق الحب تعرف لذته وحبه

----------


## قلبي فزعلك

اللهم ارزقنااا ياارب

يارب ترزقني واعيش احلى ايام عمري معاه
دعواتكم لي عسى ربي يحقق اللي في بالي

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

مافي فرق بين الزواج التقليدي والزواج عن حب لان انا خطبني ريلي لانه شافني طبعاااا ويا اختير وريلها بس اكنت مقتنعة وماكنت موافقة ببداية الزواج لكن الريال من النظرة الا ولى على قولتهم ( حبني ياسلااااام صدق مغرورة ) بس انا ولا عالبال خطبني مره ورفضت ومرة ثانية ومصخها الريال وبعدين كان المرسال الوحيد اختي خلتني احبه غصب هههههه من كثر هالقصص اللي اسمعه 
وبعد الموافقة اشترطت ان الملجة ماتكون بسرعة وبالفعل لو الخطبة تكون طويلة افضل منه تعرف الريال عدل بس مب تعرفه 100% لا مستحيل لان الريال في هالمرحلة يكون التمثيل عنده مقنع واسلوبه رائع وكلامه راقي يعني افضل ممثل عالمي وانتهت القصة بالزواج التقليدي عادي يعني مافي شي اسمه احبه قبل الزواج اتعرف عليه انتبهوا خواتي خلي الريال هو اللي يركض وراج وخاصة للبنات تبيني الباب موجود مب ترمسين وياه وتقولين بياخذني ,, وبعد الزواج الريالمن يشوف تصرفاتج واسلوبج حتى لوكان بينكم قصة حب طويلة قبل الزواج يمكن يتغير بثانية وينقلب لكره اهم شي الزوجة تحافظ على اخلاقها واسلوبها ومنه الزواج التقليدي بعض الازواج يحبون او ينولد الحب بعد الزواج والسبب هي الزوجة اسلوبها وتعاملها اهتمامها وفنها ووووووواخلاقها طبعا

----------


## أم ميثا

زواج تقليدي
مرت أخوه رشحتني ويوا خطبوني 

ما أعترف بشي اسمه حب قبل الزواج في مجتمعنا لأن الحب الحقيقي ايي بالعشرة الطيبة 
والعشرة هذي مستحيل تتحقق في دينا ومجتمعنا إلا في إطار الزواااااااااااااااج سواء كان اختيار الطرفين وبرغبتهم ولا اختيار الأهل

----------


## دلع دنياي

أنا بخبركم سالفتي ... 
أنا كنت مره طالعه أوصل خالي مغسلة السيارات ... المهم كنت طالعه بمخورة وشيلة بيت ... 
وأنا راده عقب ماوصلت خالي ... دعمت ياهل طلع فجأه في ويهي ... بس الحمدلله دعمه خفيفه وماصار شي ...
المهم الغالي ريلي .. كان هو الملازم المناوب وإستلم الدوريه ويا مكان الحادث عادي شافني وأنا مانتبهت له .. كنت خايفه .. 
جان يقولي لازم إتين المركز .. وأنا كنت وايد خايفه قلتله إنزين عادي أسير البيت أبدل وعقب أيييكم ههههه ... 
قالي هيه سيري وتعالي .. وخذا ليسني ضمان عندهم ... رديت البيت أخواني كانو في بوظبي وأنا من الشمال وجان أشل إختي العوده و سرنا ..
وعقب يوم خلصنا الإجراءات .. قالولي لازم تحطين بياناتج ومن ضمنها رقم الموبايل ... 
أنا عاد حطيت رقم أخوي .. وقلتلهم ها رقم أخوي ..
وهو إتصلبه ويا خطبني عقب إسبوع ماشاء الله ...
وبس هههههه  :1:

----------


## فديتني نونو

> أنا بخبركم سالفتي ... 
> أنا كنت مره طالعه أوصل خالي مغسلة السيارات ... المهم كنت طالعه بمخورة وشيلة بيت ... 
> وأنا راده عقب ماوصلت خالي ... دعمت ياهل طلع فجأه في ويهي ... بس الحمدلله دعمه خفيفه وماصار شي ...
> المهم الغالي ريلي .. كان هو الملازم المناوب وإستلم الدوريه ويا مكان الحادث عادي شافني وأنا مانتبهت له .. كنت خايفه .. 
> جان يقولي لازم إتين المركز .. وأنا كنت وايد خايفه قلتله إنزين عادي أسير البيت أبدل وعقب أيييكم ههههه ... 
> قالي هيه سيري وتعالي .. وخذا ليسني ضمان عندهم ... رديت البيت أخواني كانو في بوظبي وأنا من الشمال وجان أشل إختي العوده و سرنا ..
> وعقب يوم خلصنا الإجراءات .. قالولي لازم تحطين بياناتج ومن ضمنها رقم الموبايل ... 
> أنا عاد حطيت رقم أخوي .. وقلتلهم ها رقم أخوي ..
> وهو إتصلبه ويا خطبني عقب إسبوع ماشاء الله ...
> وبس هههههه


عيبتني قصتج خخخخخخ الله يحفضكم ويبدلكم خير ويرزقكم ب نونو ثاني







انا بصراحه هو يعني ريال من جبيله معروفه خطبني وانا مو مصدقه كيف هذا خطبني بس طبعا مابينت له خقاقه تعرفون بس ماشاء الله عليه طول وجمال وجسم واي فديته


















































يارب يطلع ريلي بهالمواصفات ههههههههههههههههههههه ملقوفه عشرطعش

----------


## غلاي عفراء

اب اب لعيووووون الحلوين.

----------


## اشراقة حب

هم كانوا يايين يخطبون اختي الاكبر بس عقب ما شافوني غيروا رايهم وقالوا نبي اختها الاصغر الي هي انا وخطبوني انا بدالها والحمدلله صار النصيب و تزوجنا  :27: 
وحتى اختي الكبيره الحمدلله تزوجت عقبي  :27:

----------


## سماريه دلـع

تزوجت عن حب دام شهر سبحان الله(ماشاءالله) وعقبها جافني مره بالصورة ومره انا جفته بالصورة وخطبني وان شاءالله عرسي بعد 3 شهور دعواتكم لي حبيباتي

----------


## مزمز راك

عن حب 
تعرفت عليه بالجات..

----------


## شما الهاجري

*زواج تقليدي ولله الحمد
والحمدلله اتفقنا والتوفيج من الله سبحانه
الله يحفظه لي يارب*

----------


## بنت زاايد

ربي يسعدكم وربي ايسررر لكل مب متزوجه

----------


## فتاه صابره

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

زوجة ولد عمتي هي الي الله سخرها في زواجي سبحان الله خبرت اخوهاا من قال ابا اتزوج رشحتني له بالمره...وخبرت امها وابوها ويو بالمره يخطبو شفنا بعض نظره شرعيه وارتحنا لبعض وع قولة تيننت من شفتج وصج انه اختي عندها ذوووق بالاختيار وتخبل خبل لين ملجنا والحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله لك يااارب نفس المواصفات الي انا كنت احلم فيها اللهم لاحسد صج انه الله كريم والصبر لاانسان طيب وحلو,,لان اهلي كلما يا شخص رفضوه وانا شوي اعصب لكن من يا هو ربي يخليه مره واافقو عليه ومرتاحين له لان ريال كفووو والحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله وماشاااء الله وعرسنا شهر 12 ودعواتكم لناا وربي لايغير علينا

وعقبال كل العزابيات يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## العروس 18

زواج تقليدي بحته ><

----------


## أم عذور

اممممم

انا اخته شافتني في ملجة اخوي

ورشحتني حقه

عندهم تقليد تن امه تسير بيت اللي تبي تخطبها لولدها بس طبعا من غير ما يعرفون انهم بيخطبونها وتشوف البنت اذا ارتاحت لها على طول يخطبون 

والحمدلله ارتاحت عمتي وخطبوني وطلب يشوفني (النظره الشرعيه)

والحمدلله ارتحنا لبعض 

والله يوفق المعرسات ويوفق العزابيات ويرزقهم بالزوج الصالح

----------


## فديتني هبله

> لي رجعه يوم اعرس ههههههه


ههههههههههه مي تو  :17:

----------


## سجينة الماضي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> زوجة ولد عمتي هي الي الله سخرها في زواجي سبحان الله خبرت اخوهاا من قال ابا اتزوج رشحتني له بالمره...وخبرت امها وابوها ويو بالمره يخطبو شفنا بعض نظره شرعيه وارتحنا لبعض وع قولة تيننت من شفتج وصج انه اختي عندها ذوووق بالاختيار وتخبل خبل لين ملجنا والحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله لك يااارب نفس المواصفات الي انا كنت احلم فيها اللهم لاحسد صج انه الله كريم والصبر لاانسان طيب وحلو,,لان اهلي كلما يا شخص رفضوه وانا شوي اعصب لكن من يا هو ربي يخليه مره واافقو عليه ومرتاحين له لان ريال كفووو والحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله وماشاااء الله وعرسنا شهر 12 ودعواتكم لناا وربي لايغير علينا
> 
> وعقبال كل العزابيات يااااااااااااااااااااااارب


ما شاء الله 
الله يحفظكم ويبعد عنكم الحسد 
بس أنا حسدج في شئ واحد هههههههه يوم قلتي اهلي كلما يا شخص رفضوه لان اهلي الله يسامحهم اول واحد يا خطبني على طول زوجوه مع اني كنت صغيره 19 ما ادري على شو مستعجلين جنهم ما صدقوا حد يخطب عندهم الله يسامحهم تعبت وايد وعانيت بس الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## فتاه صابره

> ما شاء الله 
> الله يحفظكم ويبعد عنكم الحسد 
> بس أنا حسدج في شئ واحد هههههههه يوم قلتي اهلي كلما يا شخص رفضوه لان اهلي الله يسامحهم اول واحد يا خطبني على طول زوجوه مع اني كنت صغيره 19 ما ادري على شو مستعجلين جنهم ما صدقوا حد يخطب عندهم الله يسامحهم تعبت وايد وعانيت بس الحمدلله على كل حال



فديتج والله ربي يووفقج الحياه حلووه,, :34:

----------


## أم راشد العين

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ضحيه زماني

زواج تقليدي 
والحمد الله متفاهمين 
الله لا يحرمني منه

----------


## حلوة المشآعر

بخبركم عن اللي خطبني المره الاولى لما دشيت ثالث ثانوي

كنت اقول ماشاءالله هالعايلة مزايين عيونهم جميلة الله يحفظهم

وفالعيد ثالث يوم كانو مسويين عزيمه

ونحن فميلس الحريم برا واختي تبا تسير الحمام الله يعزكم 

انا ماعرف شي فالبيت قلتلها تعالي يمكن داخل شي حمام وسرنا وتميت اترياها فالصالة

وبروحي واقفه ولا بعد متسانده ع اليدار وواقفه وقفه غبيه ههه 

ماعرف انه فيه حد

وفجأأأأأأأه طلع من غرفته وشافني

هو بطل عيونه وحلجه جنه اول مره يشوف حد خخخ

وانا بعد ماكنت اعرف انه هالحرمه عندها اولاد كبار لانه هو كان يدرس برا وخلص وكان هذيك السنه بيتوظف مدرس انجليزي

تم يدخل من غرفه لغرفه ثانيه وهو يطالع فيني وانا بعد كنت اطالع لاني مصدووووووومه هههه نظراتي ماكانت اعجاب كانت كلها تساؤولات منو هالشخص اول مره اشوفه

وبعدين راح يسال امه قالها منو هاي اللي كانت واقفه فالصاله ؟ 

جان تقوله هاي بنت فلان .. فخاطرك؟

قالها اذا مب مخطوبه اباها

وعاد اخته مابلعها كانت نظراتها تكبر حتى مره سلمت عليها فالعرس قالتلي بتكبر ( في ناااس معجبين فيج ) <~بعدني ماكنت اعرف انه يباني

ويوم يت تعزمني على عرسها خبرتني<~يعني عرفت من اخته مش من اهلي

وبعدها تقدمولي وكنت موافقه مبدأيا .. وامه مشيختني تسميني شيخة البنات والاحضان والحب اوووففف لاتتخبرون والهدايا

وسبحان الله مارتحت ورفضته ومابا ارمس عن عيوبه لانه خلاص معرس ومن شهر ياب بنيه الله يخليها لهم

بس استغربت من امه راح هذاك الحب كله ويوم تسلم من طرف خشمها ههههههههههههه ليش انزين نصيب ياختي

ان شاءالله يكون مستانس

وبعد عندي قصص وايد هههههههه الحين محجوزه وملجتي بعد ماخلص هالكورس ان شاءالله الله يتمم ع خير ومايستوي شي ان شاءالله

=)

----------


## Tomy al 3sl

هههههه قصصكم حلوه 

انا خطبني حمي اختي تخيلوا شفت إخوانه كلهم قبل الخطبة الا هو 

وكنت اوصفلهم ويقولون لي لا هالثاني بس شفته فالنظره الشرعية وزواجي كان تقليدي 

والحمدلله ..

----------


## الاميرة11

الله يوفقكم فديتكم

----------


## أم برلنتي

يارب نتزوج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
تقليدي والا حتى اخر موضه هههههههههه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ادعولنا يا بنات بالازواج الصالحين

----------


## شقد أحبك

تذكرت سالفة بضحكم شووي


تخبرني فيها وحدة من اهل زوجي عن طريقة خطبتها
تقول انها كانت ببجامتها في بيتهم و دخل ربيع اخوها و جافها 
و تمت في باله جمن سنة و يروح و يرد بيتهم و عقب خطبها 
تقول اصلا ما تم حد ما جافني و كله اموت من القهر انزين دقوا الباب خخخخخخ




اما عن نفسي بصراحة مول ما توقعت وكنت غاسلة ايدي من الرياييل
لاني مريت بتجارب و كبرت ع الزواج طاف القطار عني ؟؟


جافني في الدوام عبالي واحد من الكستمر 
و عادي اسولف و جي ابغي اخلص له شغله
متعودة اخلص شغل الاسيوويين و استويت دفشة و بقوة ههههههه
و جلحة ملحة ما احب اكشخ يدام الريايييل الحمد الله 
و عقب قلت له بتصل فيك يوم تخلص المعاملة وانا دومي جي الحمد الله من تخلص ادق لهم 
و ما ادري حسيت واييييييييد يطالع و ما شل عيونه
قلت يمكن ظنيت فيه ظن السووء 
لا و ربيعتي عدالي شو رايج فيه قلت شو فيه يعني هههههههه
و تمت تتغزل فيه و تمدحه
اقولها شو فيج انتي مب جايفة ريال خخخخخ استحي ع ويهج و معرسة بعد 
و اكتشفت ان ربيعتي مطرشتنه هو من اهلها 
بس حصلت ضربة مني خخخخخخ انزين خبريني بتعدل بتكشخ بلبس عباه حلوة
لا و هي مبخرة المكان و مسوية ريوق و حركات 
مب هينة ها البنت 
بس قالت لي جوفي انا ما يخصني انا طرشته بس
و انتي اسألي مب تقولين ربيعتي طرشته و مب زين 
الحمد الله رب العالمين لو مهما تمر الايام اشكرها وما انسى فضلها 
وهي صديقتي الصدوووووووووووووووووووووووقة فديت قلبها انا

اتمنى اييب بنت و اسمييها ع اسمها من كثر ما اعزه

----------


## الوزيره7

حلو الموضوع ....
انا متزوجه عن حب ولله الحمد ... غلطة تلفون خلاه يتجرأ يخطبني خخخخخخخ .. 
الله يخليه لي يارب ....

----------


## روضه123

> يارب نتزوج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> تقليدي والا حتى اخر موضه هههههههههه
> 
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ادعولنا يا بنات بالازواج الصالحين



ااااامييين انا وياج ااااااميييين ههههه


حلوه سوالفكم لا خلا ولا عدم

----------

